# Rossignol Sushi Split Tail clip



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

Just got a Rossignol Sushi split with the L2 Xv Sushi skins.

They don't come with tailclips.

I am wondering if somebody our here have experience with fitting a tailclip on a Sushi with these skins.

Thanks.


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

Well, i answered my own question.

This is a heads up for anyone who whants to buy a Sushi split with the Rossignol (Pomoca) skins.

I got the board and the skins from the Rossi website.

This is what I got:


























And it should look like this :









Just talked to the Rossi rep and apparently it's a common problem.


----------



## Scalpelman (Dec 5, 2017)

Wtf. So it wasn’t manufactured correctly?


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

wrap the cord around the tail and tighten it, problem solved.. or cut it off


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

Scalpelman said:


> Wtf. So it wasn’t manufactured correctly?


WTF indeed.
I talked to sobody from Rossi and Pomoca and apparently one of the companies fucked up on a somewhat large-ish scale.

They are both very vague about what is going on, but apparently, this is a widespred problem, the Rossi guy new immediately what I was talking about.

Btw, I bought the board and the skins from the Rossignol website.

I should receive some news later this week.


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

Rip154 said:


> wrap the cord around the tail and tighten it, problem solved.. or cut it off


No.....just.... no.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Well you can easily fit a tailclip from pomoca, kohla , bd and so on, just cut the existing mess and attach the new one with rivets. I dont have tailclips on some skins, and that works too.


----------



## tplane (Jan 28, 2020)

Vincent Gagnon said:


> WTF indeed.
> I talked to sobody from Rossi and Pomoca and apparently one of the companies fucked up on a somewhat large-ish scale.
> 
> They are both very vague about what is going on, but apparently, this is a widespred problem, the Rossi guy new immediately what I was talking about.
> ...


I just ran into this too. What did you end up hearing? I understand I can rivet something like normal, but these skins were made specifically for this model and its a grey area for me and it sounds like them too.


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

Sorry for the late reply.

I ended up getting my money back for the skins and I got G3 skins, they fit OK with a bit of screwing around.


----------



## Tony c (Mar 2, 2020)

Did you


Vincent Gagnon said:


> Sorry for the late reply.
> 
> I ended up getting my money back for the skins and I got G3 skins, they fit OK with a bit of screwing around.


Have to send the skins back? I have put in a ticket with rossignol, but this far have not heard anything back....


----------



## Vincent Gagnon (Dec 22, 2017)

Tony c said:


> Did you
> 
> 
> Have to send the skins back? I have put in a ticket with rossignol, but this far have not heard anything back....


Yes I did, I had a similar experience with Rossignol's customer service, but with the skins, they simply took them back without problems. 

Where are you located?

I just PM'd you the email of the guy in charge of the refunds.

Hope it helps.


----------



## mad (Dec 6, 2011)

For those who come here from Google, here is a pic of a Sushi LG 2021.
It does have notches on the tail unlike official pictures ! So I think Rossignol's skins lack of real tail clip is okay.


----------



## belowe (Jan 12, 2014)

Does this have metal edges around the whole slit? I was thinking of just cutting these in my older one. could you do a picture flipped?


----------



## mad (Dec 6, 2011)

belowe said:


> Does this have metal edges around the whole slit? I was thinking of just cutting these in my older one. could you do a picture flipped?


There's no edge inside


----------



## sarayz (Jan 28, 2021)

I got a 2020 Sushi Split and skins that have the rope thing at the end (@mad looks like they work with your version of the board). My problem is that my version of board doesn't have those slits like yours does. Any solution here? I've had friends use a regular twin tip connector with Sushis and seems to work well, but I'm a bit confused on how to put that rope through that thing.

Pic of rope ending.









Pic of twin tip connector (for G3 tail straps).


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

You gotta cut the cord and rivet on a tail connector from G3 or something else that fits, Black Diamond is compatible.


----------



## sarayz (Jan 28, 2021)

Rip154 said:


> You gotta cut the cord and rivet on a tail connector from G3 or something else that fits, Black Diamond is compatible.


That's sorta what my thinking was. Just cut off the part and buy something like this, install.
Then buy the connector and done. Does that sound close to correct?  @rip

So no way the cord is usable with the connector? 
Jesus what a pain in the ass this product is...


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

sarayz said:


> That's sorta what my thinking was. Just cut off the part and buy something like this, install.
> Then buy the connector and done. Does that sound close to correct?  @rip
> 
> So no way the cord is usable with the connector?
> Jesus what a pain in the ass this product is...


You could try that first if you want, the item in the link works for sure, so I'd just get that as a backup anyways. You can open the plastic clip on the cord with a screwdriver and remove the metal, then tie it around the twin tip thing.


----------



## sarayz (Jan 28, 2021)

Rip154 said:


> You could try that first if you want, the item in the link works for sure, so I'd just get that as a backup anyways. You can open the plastic clip on the cord with a screwdriver and remove the metal, then tie it around the twin tip thing.


Good point, no harm in trying. 
Thanks for the tips <3


----------

